# máquina térmica



## grumpus

Oi gente,

I have translated the following into Portuguese (portunhol??), could you tell me if they are correct?

The heat engine framework supposes 
O marco teórico da máquina térmica supõe:

Reversible thermodynamics
Termodinámica reversível

Kinetic energy is dissipated in turbulent motions
A energia cinética dissipa-se em turbilhões 

The dissipation of kinetic energy acts as the only source of entropy.
A dissipação da energia cinética atua como única fonte de entropia.


muito obrigado,

O Grumpus


----------



## Lems

grumpus said:
			
		

> Oi gente,
> 
> I have translated the following into Portuguese (portunhol??), could you tell me if they are correct?
> 
> The heat engine framework supposes
> A estrutura da máquina térmica supõe:
> 
> Reversible thermodynamics
> Termodinâmica reversível
> 
> Kinetic energy is dissipated in turbulent motions
> A energia cinética dissipa-se em turbilhões
> 
> The dissipation of kinetic energy acts as the only source of entropy.
> A dissipação da energia cinética atua como única fonte de entropia.
> 
> 
> muito obrigado,
> 
> O Grumpus


Muito boa sua tradução, Grumpus. Fiz pequena modificação. E não há nada de portunhol...

Hope this helps

Lems
_____________
Não gosto de pensar que estou envelhecendo, mas adoro a idéia de que nasci há muito tempo. 
_Isabella Rosellini_


----------



## Outsider

Perhaps I am misreading you, but I think what you mean to say is the following.

The heat engine framework supposes:
_A estrutura da máquina térmica supõe:_


Reversible thermodynamics;
_Termodinâmica reversível_;


[That] Kinetic energy is dissipated in turbulent motions;
_Que a energia cinética se dissipa em turbilhões ('em movimentos turbulentos'?)_;


[That] The dissipation of kinetic energy acts as the only source of entropy.
_Que a dissipação da energia cinética atua como única fonte de entropia._


----------



## grumpus

Oi Lems/Outsider,
thanks for your corrections.

When I say "framework"  I mean "theoretical framework" not a physical heat engine.  That is, our theory treats the atmosphere as a "heat engine".  In Spanish, you can say "marco teorico",  is this what "estrutura"  means in this case???

I have some uglier translations I'll pass on a little bit.

obrigado,
O Grumpus


----------



## Vanda

Grumpus



> When I say "framework" I mean "theoretical framework" not a physical heat engine. That is, our theory treats the atmosphere as a "heat engine". In Spanish, you can say "marco teorico", is this what "estrutura" means in this case???


 
For theses I see the expression: *fundamentação teórica.*


----------



## Outsider

Hum... eu não usaria a palavra "fundamentação", aqui. A ideia é mais de "cenário", "pano de fundo"... "base"? 
Mas falta-me o termo.


----------



## Vanda

Contudo o termo usado nas teses de mestrado e doutorado é *fundamentação teórica* como tradução do inglês " theoretical framework". Pelo menos nas universidades brasileiras. 
No português europeu encontrei " esquema teórico".


----------



## Lems

grumpus said:
			
		

> When I say "framework"  I mean "theoretical framework" not a physical heat engine.  That is, our theory treats the atmosphere as a "heat engine".  In Spanish, you can say "marco teorico",  is this what "estrutura"  means in this case???


Eu usaria então: 

O *embasamento *teórico da máquina térmica supõe...

Lems
____________
Todo homem nasce original e morre plágio.
_Millôr Fernandes_


----------



## Outsider

Voto por "fundamentação teórica", nesse caso.


----------



## Vanda

OK, both correct, with a "slight"  difference between the number in usage:
280.000 for fundamentação teórica
129.000 for embasamento teórico
according to são google fight..........
Estou acreditando que é apenas uma questão de preferência. 
Lems, qual é o termo usado na sua universidade?
Na UFMG vejo uma preferência para fundamentação teórica.


----------



## Outsider

grumpus said:
			
		

> When I say "framework" I mean "theoretical framework" not a physical heat engine. That is, our theory treats the atmosphere as a "heat engine".


Tive uma ideia diferente, que me parece melhor no presente contexto:



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> The heat engine framework supposes:
> _O modelo da máquina térmica supõe:_


----------



## Juca

Quando vi a tradução original do Grumpus, ainda sem resposta, achei que esse _framework_ ia dar trabalho e fiquei curioso sobre o que meus colegas foreiros iriam dizer. Meu primeiro impulso foi não traduzir _framework_:

 The heat engine framework supposes = A máquina térmica supõe.

Se eu conhecesse um coletivo para _postulado_, eu o usuaria. Pensei também em _prolegômenos - _qualquer coisa como _São prolegômenos desta máquina térmica_ -, mas achei meio forçado...    

Agora, depois de ter lido todo o "fio", se fosse obrigado a traduzir _framework_ minha tradução seria _modelo conceitual_.


----------



## Juca

Tem mais um probleminha: não consigo imaginar um princípio, fundamento ou modelo conceitual supondo alguma coisa.  Portanto, prefiro a seguinte frase: _O modelo conceitual da máquina térmica tem como pressupostos..._

Desculpem ser tão cri-cri .


----------



## Lems

Uma das gratificações que os anos me trouxeram foi apreciar a diversidade humana...    

Lems
____________
Todo homem nasce original e morre plágio.
_Millôr Fernandes_


----------



## Juca

Lems, não entendi bem o que você quis dizer... Será que seria melhor eu não dar mais opiniões diversas daquilo com que todos concordam ou mesmo não dar opinião nenhuma? Assim, deixaria de ser humanamente diverso (cri-cri)... 
Juca


----------



## grumpus

Juca said:
			
		

> Tem mais um probleminha: não consigo imaginar um princípio, fundamento ou modelo conceitual supondo alguma coisa.  Portanto, prefiro a seguinte frase: _O modelo conceitual da máquina térmica tem como pressupostos..._
> 
> Desculpem ser tão cri-cri .






Oi Juca/Lems/Vanda/Outsider,

Very nice work.  I think there are all good and usable, 
Juca, you're idea here is correct 

O modelo conceitual da máquina térmica tem como pressupostos

Scientific/meteorological language is very hard to translate especially when the "phraseology"  can have a very specific and unique meaning to a given field.

I will send some worse ones.

Um abraco,
Grumpus


----------



## grumpus

Oi de novo,

Here are some more difficult ones

In this study, we assume 
Neste estudo supomos que 

The atmosphere is in radiative convective equilibrium
A atmosfera está em equilibrio radiativo-convectivo.

The large-scale time scale is estimated  by using the Newtonian cooling approximation.
A escala temporal a longo prazo se estima com a aproximação do resfriamento newtoniano. 


sounds ugly, no?  "A escala temporal a longo prazo" --"large-scale time scale" refers to the time scale on which the atmosphere as a whole behaves; that is, the time it takes to "cool down".   Can't think of better way to translate this.  


obrigado,
o Grumpus


----------



## Lems

Juca said:
			
		

> Lems, não entendi bem o que você quis dizer... Será que seria melhor eu não dar mais opiniões diversas daquilo com que todos concordam ou mesmo não dar opinião nenhuma? Assim, deixaria de ser humanamente diverso (cri-cri)...
> Juca


Meu post foi coincidentemente na seqüência do seu e não é absolutamente nenhuma crítica a ele. Pelo contrário. Eu enalteci as diversas contribuições pessoais, a sua incluída.

Releia a minha frase. Não há nada escrito nas entrelinhas. Acho que a discussão, o debate, traz luz ao assunto. Aliás, esta é uma das qualidades dos fóruns. Além disso, sempre há mais de uma forma de se dizer alguma coisa. Eu realmente aprecio a diversidade humana. Já imaginou que monótono seria todos seres humanos iguais entre si e com os mesmos conceitos?

Lems

_____________
Todo homem nasce original e morre plágio.
_Millôr Fernandes_


----------



## Outsider

Eis a minha proposta de tradução:

_In this study, we assume 
_Neste estudo, supomos que ou 'pressupomos que', 'partimos do princípio de que'

_The atmosphere is in radiative convective equilibrium
_A atmosfera está em equilíbrio convectivo radiativo [??- é preciso verificar se são estes os termos que se usam em português]. 

_The large-scale time scale is estimated  by using the Newtonian cooling approximation.
_A escala temporal de larga escala [soa mal, mas o original também... Um alternativa é 'a escala temporal de longa duração'] é estimada usando a aproximação newtoniana para o arrefecimento


----------



## grumpus

Outsider said:
			
		

> Eis a minha proposta de tradução:
> 
> _In this study, we assume
> _Neste estudo, supomos que ou 'pressupomos que', 'partimos do princípio de que'
> 
> _The atmosphere is in radiative convective equilibrium
> _A atmosfera está em equilíbrio convectivo radiativo [??- é preciso verificar se são estes os termos que se usam em português].
> 
> _The large-scale time scale is estimated  by using the Newtonian cooling approximation.
> _A escala temporal de larga escala [soa mal, mas o original também... Um alternativa é 'a escala temporal de longa duração'] é estimada usando a aproximação newtoniana para o arrefecimento






Oi Outsider,
thanks for your help. 
As you can imagine, phrases like "large-scale time scale" has a very specific meaning and therefore is "accepted" and understood.
 Scientific translation is difficult in "young" sciences like the atmospheric sciences/meteorology.  The tendency is to use the English word directly without translation.

obrigado,
O grumpus


----------



## Outsider

Sometimes, yes, but I think the terms in your text are quite straighforward to translate. The problem is that sometimes the experts will choose a less obvious translation, for one reason or another. 
Why don't you search the net for 'equilíbrio convectivo radiativo', 'equilíbrio convectivo', 'equilíbrio radiativo', 'escala temporal' and 'escala temporal de larga escala', and see what you find?


----------



## Juca

Oi, Grumpus. Vou arriscar uma opinião num campo de conhecimento no qual sou fraquísimo.

Procurando um pouco pela Internet, vi a expressão _grande escala_ e essa me pareceu ser a tradução de large-scale. Já _longo prazo_ refere-se a tempo, uma expressão muito usada em Economia.

Pelo sítio

http://rodrigocosta.id5.com.br/ccen/graduacao/

noto que a palavra micrometeorologia é usual em português, portanto suponho que macrometeorologia possa ser usada em vez de grande escala:

_A escala de tempo (ou escala temporal) macrometeorológica é definida pela aproximação do resfriamento newtoniano.
_
Ou:

_A aproximação do resfriamento newtoniano define a escala de tempo macrometeorológica._

Assim evitamos a repetição da palavra _escala._

Quanto à dúvida levantada por Outsider, não encontrei convectivo em meu dicionário, mas, procurando de novo na Internet, percebi que ela é usual nos meios científicos. Assim,

radiativo - relativo a radiação
convectivo - relativo convexão

sendo radiação e convexão duas formas de transmissão de calor.

Espero que isso ajude.


----------



## Juca

Achei que _grande escala_ referia-se ao todo ou a grande parte do todo (neste caso a atmosfera ou a máquina termica).  Se a intenção do Grumpus foi referir-se a _tempo _mesmo, longo prazo é apropriado e retiro quase tudo o que disse na minha entrada anterior...


----------



## Outsider

«Escala temporal de longo prazo» parece-me bem como tradução de _large scale time scale_.


----------



## grumpus

Juca said:
			
		

> Achei que _grande escala_ referia-se ao todo ou a grande parte do todo (neste caso a atmosfera ou a máquina termica).  Se a intenção do Grumpus foi referir-se a _tempo _mesmo, longo prazo é apropriado e retiro quase tudo o que disse na minha entrada anterior...



Oi Juca,

thanks for you help.

  A aproximação do resfriamento newtoniano define a escala de tempo macrometeorológica

is essentially the idea.  We would probably say "synoptic" instead of "macro".
The convective and radiative terms are already accepted as you stated with
"portuguese-language meteorology".

I am trying to be as accurate as I can, because I would like to translate my course notes into portuguese to distribute to other universities in Brazil with a graduate program in Meteorology (I will be teaching it at Universidade Federal de Campina Grande)

ate logo,
O grumpus


----------



## Outsider

Grumpus, there is really nothing like asking a specialist in the field who speaks Portuguese what terms they use. Out here, the best we can do is make a few blind guesses.


----------



## grumpus

Outsider said:
			
		

> Grumpus, there is really nothing like asking a specialist in the field who speaks Portuguese what terms they use. Out here, the best we can do is make a few blind guesses.




Oi Outsider,
voce tem razao!  Mas gostaria de chegar la com tudo feito muito bem (gramaticalmente) porque os meteorologos brasileiros nao me vao corregir os meus erros de gramatica e tal.  E por isso estou procurando (estou a procurar, como se diz em Portugal) a ajuda de voces. Explico-me bem??  

muchos saludos,
O Grumpus


----------



## Outsider

Não nos importamos de tentar ajudá-lo. É só que não sabemos muito do assunto, e podemos dar respostas incorrectas...


----------

